
The London Beer Flood (2014) - DoreenMichele
https://www.history.com/news/the-london-beer-flood-200-years-ago
======
maniacalrobot
The principle beer in the article is a London porter, yet there’s a picture
of, what appears to be, a bavaiern style larger. This upsets me

------
rcruzeiro
This link redirects to another website for the local History Channel. Any way
to access this content outside of the US?

~~~
DoreenMichele
This isn't exactly the same content. I submitted both these links about this
incident. They are each decent write ups. This is a UK site.

[https://www.historic-
uk.com/HistoryUK/HistoryofBritain/The-L...](https://www.historic-
uk.com/HistoryUK/HistoryofBritain/The-London-Beer-Flood-of-1814/)

